# Grain Bin services........



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

my take would be a power shed with a main panel and meter and sub panels (if needed)
then weather proof disconnects at the bins, also explosion proof lighting fixtures. overhead wiring to the bins
but thats my opinion Im sure there are other ways as well:laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

What the *** is a Bin ? A grain bin ?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

dronai said:


> What the *** is a Bin ? A grain bin ?


a grain silo (varies in size)


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Sounds like a great project. I like this kind of complicated stuff that taxes the brain. Design and build


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

dronai said:


> Sounds like a great project. I like this kind of complicated stuff that taxes the brain. Design and build


yep did a couple of farms a when i was younger
grain silos external and internal lighting, distribution system, ventilation, etc.
lot of work but i had no shortage of capable help:laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

loadcalc, voltage drop calc, -> service size.

put a small pole next to the pole and make a nice rack ?


----------



## SMSlocum (Nov 1, 2014)

*Reply*

I have thought about a rack... but also looking into an Nema 3R MDP..... What about the motors.... I find nothing in the NEC larger then 10hp for 240v single phase.... I have 2 16hp 240vlt and one 15hp 240 all single phase..... motor plate says 66 amps..... so that is a 82.5amps at 125%..165amps at 250%.. so what size should my conductor and breaker be?


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

SMSlocum said:


> First... in the 25yrs of beign an electrician, apprentise-master I ahve done limited motor work.. But in teh area I am now working in I have been doign alot of bin work... And lots of peopel are refering me to more and more bin work. However.... This new job is taxing my brain..... I need to build a new service for this mess... And not sure teh best way to do it?! Right now there are 2 200amp meters on a pole feeding overhead to 3 sheds adn one bin (then on to 4 more bins). Bins 1-3 will be ok on teh current 150amp service, however there is currently no main disconect on any of these services.. To shut them off one must pull meters. On teh 2 newer bin I have 2-75.-10hp fan motors adn 2- 16hp fan motors respectively. My Calculations are telling me I need #4 and #3 thhn to these units. Seems a bit big to me... is this correct? The load is about 125 each bin.... so runnign 1 200amp panels to each bin.... this brings us back to main service drop..... Adding more meters to this pole seems silly... going to talk toe h power CO about CT metering as it leaves transformer.... My thoughts are this:
> #1
> Replace current meters with disconnects for the overhead services... then add 2 more 200amp disconnects for the two new panels 420 east of pole... To me this seems like a lot of junk on a pole. However.... since its all outdoor would it be cost prohibitive to find a way to:
> #2 install a distribution panel rated at 800 amps and feed all these sub systems off of it? I know this is a lot of questions... but Before I est this job I wanted to be sure that I have my facts straight.... This isn't you everyday service call or residential/commercial service. And the fact that it is 240vlt single phase definitely limits my options... (3ph would be sooo much easier). Anyway... am I way off base on this or am I missing another option? Kinda bouncing this off y'all to see if I'm thinking correctly on this...


Where are you getting 16 hp 1ph fan motors? The only place I've seen anything like that is on a 1ph grain dryer that uses 10-15hp 1ph motors. The other problem with single phase is getting a big enough transformer to limit voltage drop on fan starting. Depending on the size but those aeration fans take a considerable time to get up to speed so the wire, breakers etc. have got to be sized properly. You always have to think of expansion down the road when you build these services. Some are going to roto-phases to run dryers etc. Kind of foolish to have more than 1 meter. Get your total load and see what you come up with and then add for future expansion.


----------



## SMSlocum (Nov 1, 2014)

*reply*

fans are supplied by the bin manufacture.... the unloading auger is also a 15hp... the two squirrel cage drying fans are 16hp.... yup 16.... so.... what size wire... they all have thermal overloads in their control boxes.... but what to feed them with and what size breaker....


----------



## SMSlocum (Nov 1, 2014)

*To the asses above*

Yup in 2 states... you show me in teh NEC where it lists anything about a 15 or 16 hp 240vlt single phase motor...  have fun boys.... for the rest you that actually have something to say that is helpful thanks... question still stands... I think I know the answer but using this as a sounding board before I send for mat quotes... so those of you who want to be stupid: get a life go harass someone else the rest of you who are professionals... I'd like to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

PLEASE keep the discussion to the topic. Stop the slamming. If you don't want to help the guy then just move along. Not everyone knows everything about every aspect of the trade.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

If you're building a new service and the majority of your load is 240v, does your utility provide 120/240 high leg delta? I'm sure someone is going to want 3 phase there in the future. This way you can provide that and still have single phase 240v for the motors that are already there.


----------



## SMSlocum (Nov 1, 2014)

The utility is NOT willing to bring in 3ph at this time.. unless the owner pays for the new lines etc.. also as only one bin is new.. and already up and motors installed.. the cost to retrofit the motors to three phase is more then the owner is willing to pay... Sorry guys I'm stuck with single phase.... thus my questions....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If your utility does not require a disconnect at the meter then just install a CT setup for what you need and run 3 wire conductors to each building. At each building you will either need a main disconnect or use the 6 disconnect rule . The disconnect must be at the point of entry of the building or outside


----------



## SMSlocum (Nov 1, 2014)

*ok... the question on the motors*

Thanks for the suggestions onteh service... waitign to hear from teh power company. No about these 15 and 16 hp motors.....


----------

